# House Speaker Wants Welfare Spending Probe



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House Speaker Robert DeLeo is calling for an investigation following a Team 5 report that found more than $2.3 million in Massachusetts welfare money spent in locations outside the state during a three-month period, including Hawaii, Las Vegas, Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands. "I'm going to be speaking to my folks here to see if we can get a full investigation and if we have to add that on to some of the prohibitions that we have, we're going to do that," said DeLeo. In all, welfare recipients visited 45 states and the Caribbean from October 1, 2010 through Dec. 31, 2010. DeLeo said the purchases raise serious questions about how the state's neediest people can afford to travel and whether they're even eligible for public assistance. "The program is meant to provide for the necessities of people, and that's good, but when you get beyond that I have concerns," said DeLeo.

Read more: House Speaker Wants Welfare Spending Probe - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

this will get dropped but fast as soon as his "members" talk to him.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Gov. Deval Patrick said that's OK with him and brushed off any concerns. "I think the program is exceptionally well run," said Patrick.Patrick said these out-of-state transactions are a small percentage of the hundreds of millions of dollars in cash assistance provided to Massachusetts' poor every year. "I have confidence that the Commissioner and her team are doing a great job."


:stomp::stomp:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Patrick has no clue nor does he care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

mtc said:


> He has plenty of "clue" - he doesn't want to piss off his constituency.


That is it. Welfare & immigration "reform" is how votes are paid for.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess someone is getting that Caribbean trip I always wanted from my paycheck....it just ain't me. I guess I better just get back to my 70+ hrs a week...those umbrella drinks aren't going to refill themselves. :banghead:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Of course deval thinks its being well run and they're doing a great job. He's still taking vacations. How many has he taken this year? My family hasn't taken a vacation in more than 4 years. We have places that we can go and stay for free, but we can't afford to take the time off to go any place. I can count on one hand how many days off my husband has had in the past month. But hey that's ok, it's not like he doesn't take several hours a night to himself to sleep. 

Actually now that I think of it, you're all just mean old selfish people. You complain that people on welfare are taking vacations when you yourselves are taking time away from work to sleep. You just don't understand that they need these vacations to relax and get away from it all. Now stop slacking and find a way to work in your sleep.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lawmaker Calls For Photo On Welfare ID Card

*BOSTON -- *People on welfare would have to include their picture on a benefits card if a bill filed Thursday on Beacon Hill passes. 
Taunton Rep. Shaunna O'Connell's bill would require all electronic benefits transfer, or EBT, cards to have a photo of the person receiving state benefits. 
The bill would also require the Department of Transitional Assistance to perform a yearly audit for all businesses that want to accept EBT cards as payment. 
O'Connell said she filed the bill to reduce fraud in the welfare system and to make sure only people who qualify for the assistance are getting it.

Read more: Lawmaker Calls For Photo On Welfare ID Card - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

When booze, cigs, and lotto tickets aren't enough to the make up for the "the man" putting you down I guess you just gotta go on vacation sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Taunton Rep. Shaunna O'Connell's bill


Republican....why am I not surprised?

Member Profile - Shaunna O'Connell


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Time to add some verses to the YouTube song......

I be in Ha - Y - E : time to swipe my EBT.

Vegas suite and a Party : time to swipe my EBT.

Take the kids to Minnie & Mickey : time to swipe my EBT.

Snorkeling off the Florida Keys : time to swipe my EBT.


----------

